# Gas leak



## farmerjohn1324 (Nov 11, 2016)

My tenants are complaining that you can smell gas outside from their propane tank. How do I test to see where the leak is? Soap and water on the line? What about further up on the regulator? It might be coming out of a relief hole in the regulator. Why is it coming out? I'm sure testing to find it with a flame would be a bad idea. How do I test to find the leak on the regulator?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 12, 2016)

Soap and water, yes, a flame is a VERY bad idea...But...you'd only make that mistake once though...


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Nov 12, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Soap and water, yes, a flame is a VERY bad idea...But...you'd only make that mistake once though...



Soap and water on the regulator too?

What if it's coming out of the relief hole?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 12, 2016)

It will just bubble. It sits out in the rain, a little more wet won't hurt.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Nov 12, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> It will just bubble. It sits out in the rain, a little more wet won't hurt.



The relief hole on the regulator is meant to let gas out.

How can I verify if gas is coming out of it? Hold toilet paper in front of it? Put saran wrap on it?


----------



## frodo (Dec 4, 2016)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> the relief hole on the regulator is meant to let gas out.
> 
> How can i verify if gas is coming out of it? Hold toilet paper in front of it? Put saran wrap on it?





soap and water<  

relief hole usually, only vents when it is hot out and the gas inside the tank expands


----------

